# The UNBELIEVABLE.... But True San Fransisco " Poop " Map !!!!



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

*The below map  is cumulative, but " Holy Crap " Schat Man.......!*

*No wonder the :*
* House Speaker Nancy Pelosi*
*Rep Eric Swallowell*
*Sen Kamala Harris*
*Calif Gov Gavin Gruesome*
*and a whole lot of others are sooooo*
*full of shit !*





*New ‘Poop Map’ Shows San Francisco Literally Covered In Human Excrement*

by Joseph Curl April 23, 2019 











A new map compiled by *Open the Books* titled “2011-2019 San Francisco Human Waste Reportings” features a little pin (appropriately brown) showing where city residents have reported human feces. From the looks of the map, the entire city has been covered in poop.

“One report was pinpointed to Seal Rocks – a jagged formation surrounded by the ocean – and more waste was sighted in the waters off the popular Fisherman’s Wharf tourist area,” Fox News reported.

“Since 2008, over 23,800 cases of human waste were reported in the heart of San Francisco. There were 13 reports of human feces in front of City Hall; 17 events at the U.S. Marshals office; and 67 reports at the Tenderloin police station on Eddy Street,” *Forbes* reported.

Even the biggest companies that call San Francisco home have not be spared. “The largest concentration of complaints was in the area of Market St., where the headquarters of companies such as Twitter and Uber are located. Nearly a hundred markers also were clustered along the block that surrounds city hall,” Fox said.

Poop reports have soared. In 2011, there were 5,547 human feces reports to the San Francisco Department of Public Work. In 2018, that number was 28,084 in 2018. Since 2011, the period covered by the new map, there have been at least 118,352 reported instances of human fecal matter on city streets.

“I will say there is more feces on the sidewalks than I’ve ever seen growing up here,” San Francisco Mayor London Breed told *NBC News* last year. “That is a huge problem and we are not just talking about from dogs — we’re talking about from humans.”

Of course, the liberal flooded with homeless and drug addicts, who shoot up in public — and then discard their used needles on the streets. But poop is a big problem, too. The city’s answer: “Over the last year, the Department of Public Works instituted what the _San Francisco Chronicle_ called a “Poop Patrol.” *Consisting of five teammates, the Chronicle estimated each employee earned a hefty $184,000 in pay, perquisites and pension benefits,” Forbes wrote.*

Using this payroll information, we quantified the taxpayer cost of each human waste case last year: $32.75. And that’s not including the sunk costs in trucks, fuel, and equipment such as the steam cleaning unit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2019)

Fake map.
I know for a fact that Oakland has poop on it too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fake map.
> I know for a fact that Oakland has poop on it too.


I heard that dog owners are now worried their dogs will step in human shit.
Gotta love progress.
Get the fucking fire hoses and the racist dogs out and fix this.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

*The pay is astonishing for wielding a " Pressure Washer ".....unbelievable.*


----------

